# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  ندوة قانون الرؤية كشفت معاناة الصغار

## الباحث عن العدالة

ندوة قانون الرؤية كشفت معاناة الصغار
مصلحة الطفل آخر ما يفكر فيها الأبوين المتنازعين*الجمهورية 5/2/2009*أحمد جمعة
حق رؤية الأبناء للأبوين المطلقين واجب علي من يعيش معه الأبناء ويأتي في اطار قوله تعالي "ولاتنسوا الفضل بينكم" فالخلاف لا يجوز ان يتجاوز حدود ما أمر الله ورغم معرفة الناس بذلك الا ان الصراعات تعمي أطراف المشكلة ويسعي كل منهما الي ايذاء الآخر بكل ما يستطيع متناسيا ما كان بينهما من ود وما يأمر به الشرع. 
لذا فان قانون الرؤية أو قانون زينب كما يسميه البعض الذي يناقشه مجلس الشعب من الأهمية بمكان بعد ان خرجت الخلافات عن أطرها الواجبة..لذا كانت ندوة المجلس الأعلي للشئون الإسلامية بالتعاون مع المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة. 
قال الدكتور محمد الشحات الجندي الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلي للشئون الإسلامية أن مسألة الرؤية ليست مواجهة بين الأب والأم وانما هي مصلحة الطفل الذي هو مستقبل مصر وبالتالي فهي قضية اجتماعية ولابد من تضافر كل الجهود لمواجهتها بطريقة صحيحة. 
أضاف ان المادة 25 من القانون الذي صدر عام 1925 وهو المعمول به في الأحوال الشخصية حتي الآن تقول انه لابد أن يري الأب طفله لمدة ثلاث ساعات أسبوعيا وتلك النقطة بالذات هي التي أثارت المشكلة فمدة الثلاث ساعات لا تكفي وتأتي المشكلة الثانية في القانون 5 لسنة 2004 التي تقول ان سن الحضانة للبنت حتي 15 عام ويجوز للقاضي ان يمدها حتي سن الزواج وبالنسبة للولد سن الحضارنة 15 عاما ويمكن للقاضي ان نمد سن الحضانة له الي 21 عاما. 
قال ان تلك المواد أدت الي صراخ الاباء مطالبين بحقوقهم في رؤية أبنائهم صحيح ان بعض الآباء مقصرين في حقوق أبنائهم ولكن ابتعاد الآباء عن أبنائهم وعن ولايتهم ورعايتهم أفرزت مشكلات مثل التوربيني وآلاف أطفال الشوارع. وعندما يحدث الانفصال وتعتبر الأم ان من حقها رعاية الأبناء وحدها تبدأ القضايا ويدخل الاثنان في حالة من العناد لمنع الطرف الآخر من رؤية الأبناء ولكن الضحية الحقيقي هو الطفل أو الطفلة. 
أشار الدكتور الجندي الي ضرورة ايجاد علاقة سوية بين الأب والأم لأن الطفل حصيلة المعادلة التي تتم بين الاثنين والفقهاء قالوا بحق الحضانة للأم وللأب حق الولاية وعليهم ان يعودوا الأطفال عادة الرجال. 
قال ان هناك بعض الايجابيات في مشروع القانون فهو أعطي للجد والجدة والأقارب حق الرؤية وتلك هي الأسرة التي تشعر الطفل بالأسرة والجذور أما القانون القديم لن يكن يعطي حق الرؤية الا للأب فقط. 
أضاف من الايجابيات أيضا مسألة حق الاصطحاب رغم انها موجودة في الفقه الإسلامي وسماها الفقهاء "الاستضافة" ولكني أود ان أسميها حق الرعاية المشتركة بين الاثنين ويمكن تنظيمها من خلال مجموعة من الضوابط تمنع المشاكل والعناد. 
حذر د. الجندي من حرمان الاباء من أبنائهم حتي سن الزواج أو سن 21 عاما لأن ذلك يضمن التربية السوية السليمة للأبناء ويمكن تطبيق الحبس والغرامة علي الأب اذا قصر في أداء النفقة أو الرعاية للأبناء. 
قال بضرورة موافقة الطرف الثاني اذا كان هناك سفر للحاضن ولابد ايضا من أخذ رأي المحضون لان ذلك فيه اجحاف لحق طرف نحو الطرف الآخر. 
أشار د. الجندي الي ان من سلبيات القانون القديم أنه قال بوجوب أن يري الأب "الأبناء" في محل الحاضنة وذلك بسبب الكثير من المشاكل بين الاثنين وبخاصة اذا كانت الحاضنة متزوجة مثلا ثم ان الشريعة الإسلامية أوجبت ان يكون المكان ملائما ومناسبا للاثنين. 
قالت نهاد أبوالقمصان رئيس المركز المصري لحقوق المرأة أن الأطفال ليسوا أشياء تتنازع عليها وانما هم بشر لهم مشاعرهم ومصالحهم فلا يجوز ان يستخدموا كدروع بشرية في النزاع بين الأب والأم ولابد ان تكون الحضانة أو الولاية لمن يحقق مصلحة الطفل وتربيته في بيئة آمنة وصالحة نفسيا واجتماعيا..أضافت انه من الخطأ حصر دور الأب في الانفاق وحصر دور الأم في خدمة الأبناء وانما لابد من تدريب وتأهيل الآباء والأمهات علي أسس الرعاية والتربية السليمة ولابد للأب أن يراجع نفسه حتي لا يعرض أبناءه للخطر والضياع وللأم الا تتعنت في حرمان الطفل من التواصل مع أبيه وأسرته. 
أكد المستشار عبدالله الباجا نائب رئيس محكمة القاهرة ان القانون 1 لسنة 2000 تسبب في تفسخ الأسرة المصرية وأصبح الخلع القشة التي قصمت ظهر الأسرة فقديما كانت السيدة تستحي من طلب الطلاق أما الآن فالخلع لا يتطلب أكثر من ربع جنيه..أضاف ان منظومة الأحوال الشخصية في مصر معقدة ويشوبها التضارب وأدت القوانين الي زيادة نسبة الطلاق ولابد من وجود مادة بالقانون للطعن والاستئناف علي الخلع حتي لا تصبح الأمور فوضي. 
طالب الباجا بأن يكون للزوج المخلوع نفقة في حالة الخلع بعدم رضاه فهذا الزوج أنفق حياته وما له علي تأسيس عش الزوجية وبدون سابق انذار يتم خلعه وبدون أي أسباب. 
أكد أن قانون الرؤية المعمول به في مصر والذي يعطي الأب الحق في رؤية أبنائه لمدة ثلاث ساعات أسبوعيا في النادي قانون غريب وفريد من نوعه ولم يعد موجودا في أي دولة من دول العالم وانما المعمول به الان هو قانون الرعاية المشتركة والقانون الفرنسي ينص علي ان الرعاية للأصلح ولابد من التأكيد علي قانون الرعاية المشتركة فاذا كانت الحضانة للأم فيمكن للأب والجد استضافة الطفل مرتين أسبوعيا بالاضافة ليوم الإجازة وعدد معين من أيام الإجازات السنوية خلال فترة الدراسة بدون إحداث أي أضرار نفسية للطفل وفي حالة السفر تنتقل الحضانة للحاضن التالي. 
قالت سعاد صالح الأستاذ بجامعة الأزهر أنه لابد ان يكون قانون الرؤية قانون احياء العدل وصلة الرحم ولابد للقوانين ان تدور في هذا الإطار فالخطاب التكليفي في الشريعة الإسلامية في مسألة الرعاية موجهة للأب فلا يجب ان نسلب الأب حقه في الرعاية ولذلك لابد للقانون ان ينظم هذه المسألة ومعالجة المشاكل الناجمة عن الصراع بين الأب والأم في تنشئة الطفل ورعايته. 
طالبت د. سعاد صالح بالعدل في الرؤية فمن غير المعقول ان يذهب الأب لرؤية أبنائه في منزل الأم ثم يمكنها السفر لمدة عام بدون رضا الأب ولابد ان تكون الاستضافة بموافقة جميع الأطراف وليست الحاضنة فقط وطالب بوضع أسماء الأطفال علي قوائم الممنوعين من السفر حتي تحصل الحاضنة علي الموافقة بالسفر. 
أشارت سهام ابراهيم مدير مؤسسة طفولتي الي أن أطفال الشوارع ليسوا نتاج الفقر في مصر ولكنهم نتاج ظاهرة مجتمع أصبحت نسب الطلاق عالية جدا فيه وبالتالي تظهر مشاكل عديدة أخطرها موضوع الرؤية لأن يؤثر نفسيا بشكل سلبي علي حياة الأطفال لأنهم هم المعنيون بالمشكلة وعليهم تقع كل المخاطر. 
تساءلت د. فايزة خاطر رئيس قسم العقيدة بجامعة الأزهر عما جعل المرأة تفكر دائما في الانتقام والغضب من الرجل رغم ما كان بينهم من ود وحب. 
طالبت ان تبقي المرأة خلال فترة العدة في منزلها عسي ان يحدث الوفاق والصلح بين الاثنين ويجمع الله الشمل والشتات ولا يقعون في براثن الشيطان ويذهب كلاهما الي المحكمة لاثبات الحق في الحضانة أو الرؤية.

----------

